# Bottle lambs sticky runny poop



## Curtis B

One of the ewes had triplets last sunday night. She of abandoned the two ram lambs, didn't even clean them off. Since they have been a handfull on the bottle. Here is how it has gone....

Night one...

Lamb 1(3lbs) very chilled, not clean at all. Got warmed up and 2oz colostrum was all he would take at feedings. I was supprised he made it.

Lamb 2(5lbs) pretty chilled, somewhat cleaned. Got warmed up and 4oz colostrum at feedings.

Day 2.... both took feedings at same rate, passed stool.

Day 3.... both seemed lethargic, runny yellow poop (didn't look like scours) lamb 2 had runny nose, lamb 1 back down to only 2oz MR. Gave each 1cc PenG.

Day 4..... both perked up, both now taking 4oz poop still very soft yellow and sticky, constant butt cleaning

Day 5.... Lamb 1 down to 2oz, seemed constipated, so gave enema, was right, and he started eating good again. Lamb 2 poop almost has the consistancy of flem.

Day 6 ....Both have flemy, yellow, sticky poop, but eating good.

Day 7 .... poop still the same, gave each one more cc of PenG


I have never seen poop like this before, and know something is/was wrong. I am now out of town, and DW says that the poop looks better tonight (day 8). Any other suggestions if they don't start passing somewhat normal stools. I need to band tails castrate, but don't feel comfortable doing it with constant poop covered tails.


----------



## bknthesdle

What are you feeding?


----------



## mawalla

Are you feeding them milk now? If so, what type? (Powdered lamb milk replacer, milked out from ewe, goats milk .....?)


----------



## Curtis B

They are on milk replacer. Also, when I stated colostrum, it was also powdered. Milking any of the sheep, or goats is not an option. We (myself and the animals) came to an understanding last year after many attempts. I know it is not in any way ideal, but worked fine last year, after the fights with the girls.


----------



## mawalla

Ok, you might be mixing your lamb replacer too rich. You might try diluting it just a bit to see if the poo firms up some. Hopefully you are using one that is specifically for lambs and not a multispecie type. Milk fed lamb poo is yellow, pasty, sticky stuff though. Kind of like butterscotch/banana pudding, without the sweet smell.


----------



## bknthesdle

If its REAL runny you can try some pepto 3-5 cc but like stated above bottle baby poo can be like a Dijon mustard colored sticky poo.


----------



## SilverVista

We had one lamb that needed bottle supplementation this year. Somewhere I read an article that recommended adding cultured buttermilk to the replacement milk. I don't remember the exact recipe, but I used about a pint in each gallon (so 7 pints milk and 1 pint cultured buttermilk). I had fewer problems with that lamb than I've ever had. I believe it's because the active cultures are probiotics and encourage healthy gut flora.


----------



## Ross

I don't know that you have a huge problem. Are you weighing the powder or measuring it? You should be weighing it. I would have suggested the milk was too watery rather than too concentrate..... No matter, weigh the powder make sure there are no lumps (I'm using a flour sifter) use a little pepto and yeah sometime lamb poop is a little sticky horrible.


----------



## Fowler

My only experince with this, was because I was allowing my bottle lambs to eat too much. They are quite the cute beggers and it's easy to allow them to drink too much.
Remember, the ewes only let them suckle a little and then walk away when she feels they have had enough. So think like a ewe and cut them cute little beggers off...LOL


----------



## Amy S

After cleaning them well, put a thick slather of petrolium jelly on them- makes cleaning much easier.


----------



## Curtis B

I had DW mix the batch with about 10% more water to try. They seem to be doing well, it is more of a sanitary concern. This is the first time I have seen poop this sticky, not counting their first.


----------

